# Need some help



## Zed (Oct 20, 2008)

I am looking for a classical song, and I can't remember how it's called or where I heard it. I was always under the impression it was from the Mr Bean series, but the opening I found on youtube isn't the song I'm talking aobut but does sound like it. My main problem is that I can't sing it to people because the voices are very high. Anyone who knows a way how I could find a song that I know what it sounds like?

I guess some more details are required: the choir is angelic. And it's a very popular song, so if someone could show me some really popular choir songs. There is also no text as it seems. It's just a binch of "ah"'s really high pitched.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lacrimosa, from the Requiem, by Mozart, perhaps? 





Or maybe the Voca Me.


----------



## Zed (Oct 20, 2008)

Not quite it, it's a lot happier, it feels really heavenly but not the heavy godish feeling, just heavenly peaceish.


----------



## Isabelle (Oct 16, 2008)

Hmm a happy sounding well known choir piece? I really have no idea, can you not record yourself singing it in a much lower voice and upload that? That´d make the search a lot easier.


----------



## Zed (Oct 20, 2008)

Hahaha this is so embarassing. I sound awful, but I hope this gets the idea across:

http://www.mediafire.com/?ubzfuytjfjc


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey, that's pretty good.  What you're looking for is the Flower Duet from Lakme, which was composed by Leo Delibes.






Also, it's a duet, rather than a work for choir.


----------



## Zed (Oct 20, 2008)

Omg thank you so much (l)  I LOVE YOU!


----------

